# Hsqldb: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/hsqldb/Server



## tomiu (23. Jan 2010)

Hi,

ich kann HSqldb nicht im Server Modus ausführen..


```
java -cp hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.Server -database.0 mydb -dbname.0 tutorial
```


```
java -cp /home/users/mydir/LIZ/Hsqldb/hsqldb-2.0.0-rc8/hsqldb/lib/hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.Server -database.0 mydb -dbname.0 tutorial
```

Ausgabe ist immer:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/hsqldb/Server
```

Was mache ich Falsch???

Danke im Voraus
Tomiu


----------



## HoaX (23. Jan 2010)

Also die Doku (Chapter1.Running and Using HyperSQL) sagt es sei "org.hsqldb.server.Server"


----------



## tomiu (23. Jan 2010)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Also die Doku (Chapter1.Running and Using HyperSQL) sagt es sei "org.hsqldb.server.Server"



  danke HoaX...habe die Unterlagen von dem Tutor bekommen..er hat wahrscheinlich "server" vergessen....thx


----------

